# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Переполнение буфера при обработке MIDI файлов в WinAmp

## Shu_b

*Переполнение буфера при обработке MIDI файлов в WinAmp*

*Программа:* WinAmp 5.23 и более ранние версии.

*Опасность: Высокая
Наличие эксплоита: Да

Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании или выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке MIDI файлов в библиотеке in_midi.dll. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного ".mid" файла, содержащего злонамеренный заголовок, вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

URL производителя: www.winamp.com

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию (5.24) с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## t1lan

хм... 5.23. Там вроде уязвимамя версия 5.21.
вот даже эксплоит к этой уязвимости


А за эксплоитом обращаемся к t1lan в личку

----------

